# Recommended Fluids for PM Machines



## zmotorsports (Apr 15, 2014)

I have been doing some reading and am trying to get the fluids ready for when my new Precision Mathews machines show up.

I don't know what is recommended from Precision Mathews but it appears that in several threads people have mentioned both ISO68 or ISO100 hydraulic fluid is what they are running in their lathe gearboxes.

The ISO68 is equivalent to 30wt oil viscosity and ISO100 is near 40wt viscosity.  What are you guys running out there?  I am leaning towards ISO68 but would like to hear from others.  My shop is heated for winter use and I usually keep it @ approx. 50 degrees and kick it up to 64 degrees or so when working.  Summer months in Northern Utah stay in the 90's and occassionally into the triple digits but not for extended periods, generally less than a dozen or so days a year are over 100 degrees.

Also, do you recommend running the same fluid in the PM-45M/PM932 mills?

Lastly, Way oil?  Do you recommend #2 or #4 way oil?  Looking @ Mobil 1 Vactra.

Thanks guys.

Mike.


----------



## Cobra (Apr 15, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> I have been doing some reading and am trying to get the fluids ready for when my new Precision Mathews machines show up.
> 
> I don't know what is recommended from Precision Mathews but it appears that in several threads people have mentioned both ISO68 or ISO100 hydraulic fluid is what they are running in their lathe gearboxes.
> 
> ...



Not a PM machine but similar size, I have I a G0755 that when I bought it a year ago I followed the same advice and used 68 hydraulic oil.  For the year I was never really happy with the noise of the headstock gears. Changed out the oil after it's first year with Castrol Magnaglide D 68 and the difference is noticeable. Much quieter.  
Jim


----------



## Smudgemo (Apr 15, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Way oil?  Do you recommend #2 or #4 way oil?  Looking @ Mobil 1 Vactra.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Mike.



Mike,

My PM935 has a one-shot type of oiler, and the manual indicates Vactra #2 for way oil.  Lucky for me that's what I used on the prior mill.  $18 per gallon on sale plus free shipping from Enco for orders over $69 right now.

-Ryan


----------



## Ray C (Apr 15, 2014)

I use vactra 2 and 4 on the ways and all external oil points.  ISO 32 or 68 hydraulic oil in the gearboxes.  After 3-4 weeks of use, replace the old stuff and you're good for a year or two depending on how much you use it.  I recommend 32 for colder climates and 68 for warmer climates.  Either way you'll be all right...


Ray


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Ray, do you recommend the ISO68 on BOTH machines then?  

Can you give me an idea of the capacity of the machines?  I believe the local NAPA store has some ISO68 in stock but only in a 5-gallon container.

Do you just smear the Vactra #2 on the ways or how do you apply it?  

On my little Smithy, I just used odds and ends motor oil that I had on the shelf and applied a fine film with a paper towel after cleaning it after use.

Thanks.

Mike.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 15, 2014)

I use ISO 68 in my PM1236, that's what Matt recommended to me. I use it in the headstock, gearbox, & apron. I live in Socal so there is no cold weather here. Hot summer days are in  the 100°s so I choose not to go with ISO 32. I also use the same oil in  my PM45. Matt mentioned to me that some people use gear oil in the mill.

Grizzly recommends ISO 32 (DTE Light) in the headstock & ISO 68 (Vactra 2) in the gearbox & apron on some of their lathes. I'm not sure about using way oil in the gearbox & apron though, I heard it can get gummy in there with way oil.

I use Vactra 2 only in the oil ports for the ways. I now use ISO 68 on the oil ports for the leadscrews, I used to use way oil before.

For break in when my machines were new, I ran in each gear/speed for 5-10 mins in both forward & reverse, then changed the oil. Watch for overheating during break in, that will give you an indication that something is wrong.

As a matter of fact I'm due for an oil change, I change the oil every year. I just got home from MSC, went to order some fittings & pick up some more oil & I came home with a new bandsaw! Been wanting to get a bigger one for a while now, they gave me a nice discount on top of my discount on the bandsaw, oil, & fittings I needed so I said what the heck, load em' up. Now to figure out how I'm going to get it off the truck.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Will for the feedback.  

Do you use the Vactra #2 on the ways by just applying a light film?

Do you happen to remember the capacity of the machines.  I am sure your PM1236 would at least be fairly close the 1340GT that I ordered and the mills would have to be very close.

Thanks.

Mike.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 15, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Thanks Will for the feedback.
> 
> Do you use the Vactra #2 on the ways by just applying a light film?
> 
> ...



No problem Mike. I apply Vactra using the oil ports on the carriage & cross slide. You'll see what I mean when you get your lathe. Sometimes I apply way oil directly on the ways but I don't like to if there's a lot of dust/dirt & the wipers tend to wipe most of it off anyway. I really only apply it directly to the ways after I have cleaned the lathe & then throw the cover on. For the tailstock I sometimes just lift it up & squirt way oil under it.

Unfortunately I have no idea how much capacity my lathe or mill holds, I never kept track. I always have about a gallon & a half on hand & I always buy a gallon or 2 more when it's oil change time. Since I'm changing the oil on the lathe & mill this time I just bought 2 to add to what I already have. I'm pretty sure sure you'll be good with 2 gallons with some to spare.


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm using ISO 32 in the headstock of my lathe and mill, 68 in the apron and on the ways. Specifically Mobil DTE Light is ISO 32 and Vactra 2 way oil. Right now Vactra 2 is $85 for 5 gallons at Enco. There is free shipping at $69 or if you need something else you can get 20% off and free shipping at $199 with these codes today.

                Log on to use-enco.com today and enter *both* promo codes: TUTWN and UPSTU

I use a pump oil can with blunt tip to just unseat the ball for oiling.

Dave


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 17, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> I'm using ISO 32 in the headstock of my lathe and mill, 68 in the apron and on the ways. Specifically Mobil DTE Light is ISO 32 and Vactra 2 way oil. Right now Vactra 2 is $85 for 5 gallons at Enco. There is free shipping at $69 or if you need something else you can get 20% off and free shipping at $199 with these codes today.
> 
> Log on to use-enco.com today and enter *both* promo codes: TUTWN and UPSTU
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Dave.  I received my coupon email yesterday and ordered a gallon of Vactra #2.  I picked up a 5-gallon of ISO 68 hydraulic oil at my local NAPA yesterday as well. 

I am not certain if the machines come with or without oil.  I planned on changing it a couple of times within the first few weeks to try to get as much crap out of the gearboxes as possible then once a year after that.

Mike.


----------

